# The CFS Alert Merged Thread



## bossdog

Does anybody know how I can get information on the General Duty tours to CFS Alert? I know we used to have them in our base routine orders, but they're not there anymore. Any ideas or links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## axeman

apply through your chain of command for it i know a guy thats finished his just a while ago  he says it was an excallent chance to save money and work out


----------



## bossdog

Before I do that, I would like some solid information to include in my memo suchas dates, duties, etc.


----------



## Griswald DME

I understand a few years ago a fellow raised a stink about the "indoors only" smoking policy at CFS Alert and it was changed.  Because if not theres no way in hell I'm going back there to expose my lungs to that crap.  Anyone been to Alert this year can fill me in on the latest?


DME


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

A lot of places have special rooms with extensive air systems.


----------



## Griswald DME

CFL said:
			
		

> A lot of places have special rooms with extensive air systems.



At CFS Alert!??  Amazing!   When I was in Alert they had nothing remotely like this - there was HVAC of course, but that only recirculates the air into each room.  When did all the special rooms with air systems go in?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

No sorry to throw you off.  What I meant was that in other CF establishments (ie. messes) there has been this debate as well and they have made smoking rooms.  As far as Alert is concerned I have no specifics.


----------



## Cpl4Life

CFL said:
			
		

> No sorry to throw you off.   What I meant was that in other CF establishments (ie. messes) there has been this debate as well and they have made smoking rooms.   As far as Alert is concerned I have no specifics.



CFL, Alert is quite different from most postings because of its remoteness.   The max. time you can be posted there is six months.   The smoking policy when I was there was also indoor only.   You couldn't smoke outside.   You could smoke in your room (including your bed if you were that dumb), you could smoke in all common areas, you could smoke in the sh*tter if you wanted - anywhere but the mess.

Hey Griswald when were you there?   Did you fly to Thule then on to Alert?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Even after all the hoopla?  I figure outdoors would have been negated.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Gris .. can you actually refuse to go for that reason alone? And if so, what do you think the repercussions would be?


----------



## Scott

No!!

But, two years ago in the Yo Yo Oilfield, Northeastern BC there was a rig hand killed almost the same way. In BC now you can't smoke anywhere but designated "cancer closets". The rig camp that this lad was staying at didn't have one so they were forces outside to smoke. One afternoon the poor chap struck a match to light his dart and was mauled almost immediately by a Grizzly. Thoughts are that Smoky was doing dumpster rounds and was startled by the rigger and decided to eat him for his sins.

I was just trying to put a humorous twist on how serious people get about the smoking/non smoking debate.


----------



## pbi

Folks: having been down this painful and somewhat confusing road over the last two years with the twelve or so messes we have in our Bde back home, I can tell you that there is no repeat no smoking permitted in any CF building any longer, including messes and rec centres. None. Nada. No vents, no smoking areas, no "grandfathering" for old buildings. Any mess that is still permitting smoking indoors is in violatoin of the CF policy and is risking being closed. CFS Alert may be a unique exception but I doubt it.

Our Bde Comd fenced with the "system" for a while over this issue in our Bde, especially due to pressure from those of our messes with large numbers of Associates who still had the habit. We had several "exceptions" in operation around the Bde. Finally, the new CF policy came out and ended it all. In the end, it's outdoors you go.

As a non-smoker, who hates the stink on his clothing that being around smokers leaves, I really have no sympathy. We don't encourage people to spit or piss on the floor either (well, not usually....) so I don't know exactly why we would encourage this other unsanitary and unpleasant habit either. Cheers.


----------



## CDNsig

Pbi, I understand your feelings on smoking, and I don't know how the policy was implemented in your location, but there was certainly a lot of bad feelings generated in my last posting (Kingston) over the smoking issue in our mess. I am referring to the drinking mess only; everyone understood the reason for the ban in work areas and dining facilities (in fact, it had been that way for several years already). It was the way it was done that upset people...

   CFB Kingston brought in its smoking ban in messes 1 May 2003 if I remember correctly. The members were not consulted, which is definitely an issue when you must pay dues but have no input on policy. At a meeting, we were told the messes were going smoke free because the city of Kingston was bringing in a non smoking bylaw, and the messes had to comply. When a member brought up the fact that the mess stands on federal land, and city bylaws do not apply, there was embarrased silence from the gentleman chairing the meeting. No one in the audience knew at that time that the smoking ban in messes was going to be Forces wide as of 1 January; the base commander was basically deflecting the blame onto someone else. This piece of dishonesty was duly noted by the members...
   The mess comittee tried for a separate, ventilated room... denied...
   An outside, heated shelter... denied...
   A patio with propane heaters... denied (as a "fire hazard", funny this didn't apply to the barbeques...)
   These would have been paid for by the members out of mess funds after a vote, and would have cost the military nothing... In short, any effort to be accomodating and find a compromise was refused, so members who pay compulsory dues are forced to stand outside. This, in my opinion is wrong...


----------



## pbi

I am fully in agreement with the policy that says that no public money or resources will be spent to facilitate smoking. It is a dying habit (no pun intended...)

However, there is always the possibility that the ban on this particular habit could be unreasonably spread to include another potentially unhealthy (but currently much more acceptable...) habit: the consumption of alcohol, one that I do enjoy. I would consider this an extreme measure, but I can imagine it might be egged on by aggrieved smokers who might think: "Well, I lost the right to my habit, so you'll lose the right to yours too." A nightmare scenario perhaps.

That notwithstanding, the ban on smoking was long overdue and was only a matter of time once municipalities started to do it. Cheers.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

pbi said:
			
		

> However, there is always the possibility that the ban on this particular habit could be unreasonably spread to include another potentially unhealthy (but currently much more acceptable...) habit:



I vote for the establishment of a Designated Fat Pill Room, right next to the smoking area...


----------



## Scott

Currently in Alberta you can still smoke in drinking Establishments or other places that minors do not frequent, I know it's different in Edmonton but here in Grande prairie they're still pretty tolerant. Now, I do alot of work over the border into BC where you must, at a restaurant, smoke in a designated area (Cancer closet) but when you go to a nightclub that isn't equipped with such amenities you are forced to the curb. I had my first run in with this while in Kelowna working on the fires a year ago, had my beer and wanted some tar, sparked up and was forcefully removed from the establishment by the staff. After some talk I was allowed back in but NO SMOKING. Fine, I am alright with that, it's a bit hard to remember that sort of thing when you're pissed but I am still OK with it.

A place of work. We allow smoking at work in designated areas only, non smokers get whiffs, sure, but we seem to have a group of guys that aren't too militant when it comes to enforcing non smokers rights.

pbi, this might interest you, a few years ago while I was still volunteering in NS the town passed the bylaw that smoking will no longer be allowed in town buildings. This automatically applied to the Fire Dept. Today, four years later I can safely say that right now the boys are enjoying some cold draft and hot smokes while waiting for the days football games to start. Are they in violation? Of course. Should offenders be punished if caught? I guess. The way I look at that scenario is that these are not "employees", they inhabit a part of a building and normally no one form outside the Dept comes in. No harm done I say. I will state that the last time I was back there I did notice that if they had non smokers in the building that they would go to the bay floor to smoke, I think that's fair.

I didn't start smoking for the health benefits of all the vitamins in 'em, I know it's killing me and has the potential to harm those around me. But I think that if I do it in a manner to lessen the exposure of others as much as possible then there should not be a witch hunt for me and I do believe that is what alot of these campaigns turn into.

Just Thoughts


----------



## pbi

Scott: Volunteer firefighters (as you and I have discussed in the past) are sort of unique creatures: neither fish nor fowl, especially in those communities in the US where they are wholly unpaid. If the station is actually a kind of private club, then I guess the rules don't apply.

On the smoking ban, I am not trying to be a rectal orifice, but for me it is a pretty visceral thing. I don't allow smoking in my home, period, if my son wants to smoke he goes out on the sidewalk (I don't allow it in the garage either). At this point I'm going to drop this issue. Cheers.


----------



## Scott

pbi said:
			
		

> Scott: Volunteer firefighters (as you and I have discussed in the past) are sort of unique creatures: neither fish nor fowl, especially in those communities in the US where they are wholly unpaid. If the station is actually a kind of private club, then I guess the rules don't apply.
> 
> On the smoking ban, I am not trying to be a rectal orifice, but for me it is a pretty visceral thing. I don't allow smoking in my home, period, if my son wants to smoke he goes out on the sidewalk (I don't allow it in the garage either). At this point I'm going to drop this issue. Cheers.



Good points. On both topics.


----------



## Release Section

When I was last in Alert (97) smoking was inside ONLY.  I haven't smoked for years but seem to recall that there was a potential problem with all the spilled fuel frozen into the ground.  Is this possible?  During the dark months it could get pretty #@*! cold on the lungs.  

I don't think there have been many polar bears around the camp but lots of wolves.  I saw pictures from a Summary Investigation into a wolf killed in Alert.  The wolf bit someone for some reason.  I spent lots of time outside and had wolves come close but they never seemed aggressive.  

I wouldn't (try to) turn down a tour in Alert because you are worried about second-hand smoke.  There are lots of smoke-free places in Alert.  You don't have to expose yourself to it at all.


----------



## Griswald DME

pbi said:
			
		

> CFS Alert may be a unique exception but I doubt it.



Don't kid yourself man, CFS Alert absolutely *is*a unique exception.   If you've been there you know what I'm talking about.  And I highly advise anyone with an adverse reaction to inhaling cigarette smoke to find the policy out prior to being shipped there.

When I was there, just under two years ago, the policies you just wrote about were already in place at any of the bases I had been to.  But at Alert, the CO has the final word, and CFS Alert DID NOT fall under the smoking regulations that other bases did.  You could smoke anywhere you wanted except the mess.  Believe me, I hate cigarette smoke and as soon as I was home I went up the chain of command to find out.  As a result, I have letters from Ottawa reiterating the CO has the final say at Alert, and the no-smoking policy does not apply at Alert unless the CO says it does.

The fellow who asked if you can refuse, I don't know but if I end up with a posting to Alert again I'm going to find out before I go.  I know there was a guy about two years ago who kicked up a stink about it while he was there, and they basically booted him out for complaining about it.  I think he had an allergic reaction or something to the smoke.

Sidenote: Alert is actually a Station, not a Base, (hence the CFS) but they still do postings there, but they are always restricted postings.

So, anyone BEEN to Alert in the past year or so that want to kindly fill me in on if the policy has changed? I'm going to see if my unit can find out any info. for me, but if anyone's been there recently that would be the best way of finding out the true policy.

And CplForLife we stayed in Thule both on the way there and back, pretty interesting base - did you get a chance to check it out?


----------



## armybuck041

Release Section said:
			
		

> When I was last in Alert (97) smoking was inside ONLY.   I haven't smoked for years but seem to recall that there was a potential problem with all the spilled fuel frozen into the ground.   Is this possible?   During the dark months it could get pretty #@*! cold on the lungs.



Yup.... you said it. Because of a very big fuel spill some years back it isn't safe to smoke outside. Because of permafrost the fuel never really completely dissapated.


----------



## Sir Raw

Latest from CFS Alert
As of 2.5 Weeks ago, the room off The Wolf Den is now the indoor smoking room with exhust fans.


----------



## zardoz

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Yup.... you said it. Because of a very big fuel spill some years back it isn't safe to smoke outside. Because of permafrost the fuel never really completely dissapated.



  There have been more recent spills (large) during my tour of Alert (summer 97?) we had a wind storm with over 120 Mph winds, the resultant damage was manageable except for the "small bulk tank" down on the airfield (my guess is it was a 2000 gallon tank). Well the tank sat stil no problem... but the pumphouse shed that dispensed the fuel was torn from it's footings and the building and meter head went sailing "were not in Kansas anymore Toto"... do ya think there was a shut off valve located at the tank? NOPE! All gone! 2000 gallons of gassoline (at least) added to the allready contaminated Arctic landscape!

   During that summer tour I had to watch a wolf cub die a slow and horrible death ( disgusting display of indecision on the part of the SWO) This poor unfortunate creature was burned during a "routine" burning of the camps lumber scraps, at that point he was the last of a family of 5 that I had been keeping an eye on... one by one before my tour was over... there were NO wolves left in CFS Alert 

  I "rode the big bird home" .. where do you think I managed to find a place to lie down once we were airborne? ... You guessed it.. on top of the "paul bunion" that contained the burned and now frozen carcass of a dead Arctic Wolf Cub, it was a very sour counterpoint to what I consider my most meaningfull 6 months in an allmost 12 year career. 

   zardoz


----------



## HollywoodHitman

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I vote for the establishment of a Designated Fat Pill Room, right next to the smoking area...



You must have been reading my mind. I swear!!! It's worse in the Mo....I've not quite wrapped my mind around the fact that the ones who can't walk 50m without wheezing are also the ones who smoke like chimneys and suck the grease traps at McGag & Hacks clean with a straw.


----------



## PteCamp

Hi all, I have yet another question about the CFS Alert tour.
I was just wondering, for those of you who have been, what kind of work up training, if any, is required?
How did they prepare you for the cold? 

Thanks for your help.

-KaT


----------



## OLD F of S

They will issue you cold weather gear before posting you to Alert, on arrival you will be 
briefed on saftey measures and how to move around the station in various weather conditions.

         Relax and enjoy the tour.

                          Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Gilligan

Wow, I wish I had the time to take that tasking....too much time to be away from school.  I heard it's a really good go though, make the most of it, and learn a lot!  It is very valuable training for sure!


----------



## someguyincanada

i would love to do that tasking even as a gd


----------



## PteCamp

Yeah, the tasking is a GD tasking I heard.
I wanted to go for the March tour, but I have to finish school. so I am hoping there will be another roto in September.
**Crosses Fingers**

-KaT


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Where did you learn about the Alert tasking, work in Alberta with 41 Cbg Brid, where in the country are you learning of this stuff, wouldn't mind hearing more info about the tasking.

Cheers


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Really? I heard it was supposed to start in May...

I heard about this tasking as well, it was presented at a debrief at the end of a parade night at the unit, I believe it's for 2 GD positions starting in May. 

Both PteKec and myself are in 70 Comm Gp, the army reserve bde in my area is 32 Bde if that's any help.


----------



## PteCamp

Sig Bloggins is right, we were briefed on it at the end of a parade night.
They are looking for Ptes and Cpls, for GDs. Sounds like a great tasking, even if your just a GD.

-KaT


----------



## Gryphon

how long is the tour? i'd love to try it!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

We were told 6 months. I wouldn't mind doing it either, except for school getting in the way.


----------



## Gilligan

I believe it was given out to all Comm Reserve units, 74 Comm Gp received it as well....darn school!


----------



## PteCamp

Oh yeah, sure would be an amazing tour to go on....hopefully it will be offered again in the near future...anytime after Aug would be great! 

-KaT


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

The Alert tour is up to 6 months, with a possible voluntary 3 month extension.  When I was up there, the GD positions were for Reg Force combat arms trades (ie. an arty and armoured pers).  There were approx 60 pers there, but I don't think any reservists.  They are always hurting for people to go up there, so that must be why they have opened it up to the reserves.  
It's not too bad of a go.........I was there in total darkness, and that can play strange games on the mind, but overall, it could have been worse.  It's a small, close-knit bunch up there, and you develop a real sense of family during your tour.  That being said, it was a good experience, but I would not like to go back up there anytime soon.  Hey, at least you get an LTA now.


----------



## PteCamp

Last I heard, they were looking or 2 ptes-cpls to go for 3 months I believe, 4 people from my unit put in there name for mid-Aug. I'm hoping to get on the tour, I would love to go. 
What kind of stuff did you do up there? 
and, I'm not quite sure what LTA is?

Anyways, thanks.

-KaT


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

I worked at the power plant, aka "The Cat House".  It was shift work at the time, then it went to straight days, but I think it is back to shift work after the fire a couple of years ago.  
LTA= Leave Travel Allowance, and is basically a 2-3 week trip out of Alert around the middle of your tour.  You won't need this though, because you only get it if you're up there for the full six months (but maybe only 4 months now).  
The life of the GD is good. Their "handles" are Crusher and ????(I'm drawing a blank on the other nickname).  You would be responsible for all the garbage and waste destruction/incineration, but it's a max-relax job-----debatabley worth every penny of your extra $17/day northern allowance.
Tours are continuous, so if you don't get this one, keep your name in and you might get one down the road.  If you're married, it can be pretty tough; you're only allowed one 15 minute phone call a day, but I think they have email up there now.


----------



## PteCamp

Yeah I know the tours are continuous. I'm taking a year of school to go on a tour or tasking, so the Alert tour was my first choice, I have heard pretty good things about it.
I guess considering I'm a GD garbage crushing sounds like fun lol. 
I am hoping for the 6 month tour.
Thanks for the help.

-KaT


----------



## honestyrules

From what i heard from my buddies, the GD duty is like burning garbage ,shoveling and kitchen duty. I might be wrong though. Still ,it might be good experience, just sounds like getting extras!!!!!!

I put my name in one day (for GD), and my boss turned it down, saying that it would be a loss of time (career wise) to go there (i'm a tradesman). Finaly ,even if we had lots of people availlable at the troop ,the highers turned the tasking down..

Honestyrules..


----------



## Sher H

If you enjoy isolation, reading, (good food, at least I thought so...), a close-knit relationship with the lepalm twins, then go for it. I did a tour in '79 as a GD. Had a great time, spent off duty hours on the radio (amateur) with the Comm Rsch guys hamming it up (call sign V02HV). The work is regular, repetitious, at times a bit hairy depending on the time of year, but if you go in the summer you get to see a bit  of nature (gigantic arctic hares). The experience is great, I really enjoyed it, would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Damn now I wanna do it!

*mumbles curses at school*

At first people think you're nuts for wanting to go to Alert, but I guess it's just one of those things that not many people get to do.


----------



## NCRCrow

Had an outstanding summer in support of CFS Alert called, "OP HURRICANE" located south of Alert. 

I was a GD Knight and we had an awesome summer.Worked hard and long but was it an awesome experience.

Visited Alert on a couple occasions as well as Thule/Iqualit/Lake Hazen during the tour.

Made life-long friends, flew in a Twotter, Buffalo, Griffon (427 Tac Hel) and Herc. For a fishhead like myself this was best. Plus great fishing!!

"North Side sucks" (u would have to be a North of 80er tounderstand that one)


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

'79..............holy crap.......That was a while ago........don't worry.......nothing is the same now.  I was there in '98-'99, and well, it is what it is.  You will never fully appreciate Alert until you spend some time there.........that's about all I can say.


----------



## BernDawg

Hey Gang!  Ive gone through the search feature and couldn't find what I was looking for.  I want to know, from anyone who's been there, what small items would be usefull in Alert.  I don't need a kit list or a link to the station site and joining instructions.  I have those.  I want to know what you found to be invaluable while there.  I am going in Apr for my SLTA and then back for my Att posting in May as Chipper.  Any input is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Radop

used-to-be-EGS said:
			
		

> The Alert tour is up to 6 months, with a possible voluntary 3 month extension.   When I was up there, the GD positions were for Reg Force combat arms trades (ie. an arty and armoured pers).   There were approx 60 pers there, but I don't think any reservists.   They are always hurting for people to go up there, so that must be why they have opened it up to the reserves.
> It's not too bad of a go.........I was there in total darkness, and that can play strange games on the mind, but overall, it could have been worse.   It's a small, close-knit bunch up there, and you develop a real sense of family during your tour.   That being said, it was a good experience, but I would not like to go back up there anytime soon.   Hey, at least you get an LTA now.



We just sent 4 people up there for GD from our unit and we are CSS.  We send quite a few Ptes up there every year.  Is the LTA (Leave Travel Assistance) the same as Canadian LTA or is it similar to HLTA for deployed pers?


----------



## TCBF

Ummmm......A back-up liver?

Tom


----------



## BernDawg

Yeah, I got the heads -up on that one.


----------



## honestyrules

Never been there, but i heard that it's pretty dry there (heating on 24/7). A small humidifier is a must for your room (it's from a medic on base who went there twice)!!!

Hope it helps a bit


----------



## Sundborg

Bring a good camera!  My father was stationed up there for 4 months a while back and there are a lot of cool sites up there.  There's also a lot of caribou, foxes and other little critters running around.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

delavan said:
			
		

> Never been there, but i heard that it's pretty dry there (heating on 24/7). A small humidifier is a must for your room (it's from a medic on base who went there twice)!!!
> 
> Hope it helps a bit


They have humidifiers in each room, so don't bother taking one.  As far as a camera goes, it would be a good idea, but there are many things you can't take pictures of.....you'll find out on you in-brief.  As far as wildlife goes, expect foxes and hares, maybe the occasional wolf or even a polar bear, but it's too far north for most creatures, including caribbou.
Chipper is a good job up there, hell, any job is a good job up there.  I can't really think of anything special to take up, if you want something afterwards, have it sent up CMTT.  The extra liver idea was a good one....and get used to drinking out of cans (no beer bottles up there).


----------



## BernDawg

Roger that.  Thanks so far guys!


----------



## Bert

I might be going up in a few weeks.  It was explained to me an LTA of 3 weeks separates
two 3 month terms of a 6 month tour.


----------



## Spartan

is Alert open to just reg force / comms or can a reservist (armoured recce) apply for general duty slots?


----------



## Loadmaster

Anyone know if there is any positions for a traffic tech?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

I know they have at least one Cpl/MCpl loadie position.  The traffic tech when I was up there requested a 3 month extension (I guess life was good for him up there), and got it.


----------



## NCRCrow

when I was in Eureka (OP Hurricane 99) we had two traffic techs.


----------



## Radop

Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> is Alert open to just reg force / comms or can a reservist (armoured recce) apply for general duty slots?



More and more reserve pers are getting it from all trades.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS

Radop said:
			
		

> More and more reserve pers are getting it from all trades.


That's because the reg force guys are sick of doing up 5 tours up there, the numbers just aren't there.


----------



## BernDawg

I'm off.  Pray for my mortal soul.


----------



## PteCamp

Good Luck!


----------



## Sundborg

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I'm off.   Pray for my mortal soul.



Have a good time, make sure to go bowling while you are there


----------



## gaspasser

TFC Tech said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is any positions for a traffic tech?


Coyote and Roadrunner positions.  Loading and unloading A/C on plane day.  Tfc techs usually come from Trenton though.....


----------



## armyvern

Alert 98. And our GD people had a blast too (2 Cpls out of 2 RCHA - one's now an ammo tech, and a PPCLI Cpl).

Excellent tour. Roadrunner was a MCpl Tfc Tech. Coyote was a Cpl Tfc Tech....I was the Zippo. 

BYT can you confirm that Roadrunner is a MCpl now? They were talking downgrading it to another Cpl posn when I was there.

Here's a pic of the fun you can have in Alert!!!







And here's another (please ignore the...yikes...blue!!)






Customs:






My butt!!


----------



## career_radio-checker

edit: Ok I'm an idiot. Before you spend 30 minutes writing a lengthy post make sure you check the date  of the post you are replying to. Lesson learned


----------



## armyvern

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> edit: Ok I'm an idiot. Before you spend 30 minutes writing a lengthy post make sure you check the date  of the post you are replying to. Lesson learned



That's OK.  ;D Here's a pic of one of those Arctic foxs for you.....It did not take my beer....only my sandwhich!!


----------



## gaspasser

Alert 2003
Roadrunner was MCPL and Coyote was CPL.  As far as I know they haven't downgraded yet.  Last I heard was that all military were out of there and it's going ASD.  Rumour??!!
Nice pics, Canada Day?  Pic 1, I thought it was foolish to go skinny dipping???  
Pulling hose looks good on ya.  
Umm, pic 3, is that a barf bag???  heehee
Thanks for the memories.....


----------



## gaspasser

The Librarian said:
			
		

> That's OK.  ;D Here's a pic of one of those Arctic foxs for you.....It did not take my beer....only my sandwhich!!


Eureka or Alert???
If it's Alert, that little one had lots of pups when I was up there.  She hid them under the old CE building. Had to dodge pups when doing the garbage run.


----------



## aesop081

Vern......i wonder if that fox of yours is a distant cousin of this little bastard i met on Shemya island


----------



## armyvern

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Eureka or Alert???
> If it's Alert, that little one had lots of pups when I was up there.  She hid them under the old CE building. Had to dodge pups when doing the garbage run.



That's Alert in July. Dumbell Lake...picnicking, sledding the BVs down the hill, and hiking the ice cave. We also attempt to hook up a sail to the chairs to skate across the lake on.... a very interesting day indeed.

The picture down below of me swimming was 01 July...it was a balmy 4 degrees that day so I couldn't resist!! I got to go in by myself because I was the lifeguard on scene for the rest of them who went in on the annual polar bear dip shortly afterwards... I don't have any of those pics here in my apt....there all at the house in Gagetown, same with my Op Hurricane Eureka pics.


----------



## gaspasser

Aaah, Canada Day on Dumbell Lake.  Me and a friend went on a hike around the lakes all day.  Got soaked feet but had a great time.  Actually saw a pair of Canada Geese on the lake.
Later, off to snooze now.....


----------



## armyvern

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Vern......i wonder if that fox of yours is a distant cousin of this little ******* i met on Shemya island



Hey it's possible!! Did you see a massive rabbit too? Holy crap...shorrtly after the fox left an absolutely evil arctic hare showed up walking on it's hind legs....I've got a pic of it somewhere....but I'm a heck of alot further away....cause I ran away!! Those were evil!!


----------



## career_radio-checker

Ahhhh, a ware-rabbit

Don't be scared Vern, just use a holly-handgrenade to get rid of it.


----------



## Earlam

How is Alert for the whole 'contact with the outside world' thing (internet, phones, mail et cetera)...?

Just heard of a possible position up there on GD.... looking at how it'd affect school and such, and kinda considering it at this point...


----------



## Daidalous

Alert is the most jammy place there is, Every house(barrack bloc) has 1-2 computers with the internet or games, phones in every room, and you get 30 min every day, a TV in your room with 2 french and  4 English channels where they play DVDs movies 24/7, one live English and french channel where they pump in the news, sports, Showcase on Friday nights OH la la.   It is like staying at a isolated resort with free food and all the beer you can buy, all you have to do is work.


----------



## daftandbarmy

I'd be interested in trying a 2 or 3 week trek through Quttinirpaaq park. Or a traverse of the island and bagging Mt Barbeau on the way. 
http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/nu/quttinirpaaq/index_e.asp

Any advice from those who've 'been there done that' on recommended trips and times of year? I understand that April/May would likely be a ski trip, and that late July/ early August is probably the best time in summer (or am I wrong?). I'm not too interested in paying the $7,000 for a guided trip so would go self-supported with a couple of other guys.

Flying there also costs a fortune. Is there any way I could get up and back from there on a military flight?

Thanks!


----------



## NCRCrow

Quttinirpaaq National Park of Canada

It was called Ellesmere Island National Park when I was there in 1999. I was super fortunate to spend two weeks at Tanquery Fiord (Lake Hazen) as part of OP Hurricane 99.  We were doing the mid point fueling for the Griffions and Twin Otters and some other GD stuff.

I went on a couple of excursions to Airforce Glacier and to Kettle Lake to check some emergency caches in the park. It was an excellent experience for me.

The point I wanted to bring up as I relive some glory, is that military groups came through from Leitrim and NDHQ as part of adventure training. So it is possible to do through the CF.

PM me and I can send you some pics , as they are too big to attach to this post.

GD Knight


----------



## Acadian10

I'm about to leave to go to Alert for three months (very excited!) and I was wondering if I could learn from the experience of others. If you have been to Alert, and you got some interesting stories that I could learn from or laugh at, please let me know!!!


----------



## gaspasser

What position are you taking?  If it's the ATIS techs job, you'll do some outdoor work going to check the retrans site.  If it's GD, then you'll be put to good work cleaning and whatever the SWO wishes.  Some of the techs that were there with me NEVER left the habitat from the day they got there to the day they left, poor losers , I worked outside everyday and loved it.  Cold! You'll get used to it.  Dark! holy doodle, that will firig with your mind if you're not watching.
Tv, Movies, internet, the bar, wood hobby club, sewing...if you can think of a hobby, you can do it there...try to stay away from the constant drinking, it's said that Alert can make you an alcoholic if you're not careful.  Keep busy, they have a great storm gym there and all kinds of things to do.  
Oh, and don't play with the company ink well !!!
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Acadian10

I believe I will be GD, for there's no more Comms Research up in Alert, and that is my trade. I hope that I can learn new things up there and travel a little outside because I do want to take photos. I also heard that sunrise will only come by the end of my deployment there.

Thanks for the advice, I need all that I can get!!!


----------



## q_1966

Ive heard rumours that they arent sending military cooks up to Alert anymore, can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## BernDawg

There has been allot of talk about using contactors for most of the support work up there and the changes have begun but as far as I know (having been there 2 yrs ago) the plan, at that time, was for the cooks to remain Military.


----------



## navychick77

Just a quick question for anyone who's recently been up to Alert, I'm heading there this Nov and I've yet to find any real in depth info fm the DIN or google for that matter. I realize there's a site for Alert and I've read through all the joining instructions out there but they are pretty vague when it comes to the description of what one should and should not bring especially as a female going up there. Any information on what to expect fm this tasking is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers 

Charlie


----------



## armyvern

navychick77 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for anyone who's recently been up to Alert, I'm heading there this Nov and I've yet to find any real in depth info fm the DIN or google for that matter. I realize there's a site for Alert and I've read through all the joining instructions out there but they are pretty vague when it comes to the description of what one should and should not bring especially as a female going up there. Any information on what to expect fm this tasking is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie



Take what you'd take anywhere else ... as a female. There's a Canex (Trading Post) ... you'll be OK.


----------



## Bert

Heres an entertaining unofficial civy link to give a little context.  Slightly dated.

http://timchristie.ca/alert/


----------



## navychick77

Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time to pass along info on the subj. I am one of those people who like to have as much info as possible when going somewhere and to be just as equally prepared. This being my first tour I"m a bit nervous on what to expect and everyone I"ve spoken to with regards to the matter has given me either outdated info or info that contradicted everything I"ve read on Alert. Again thanks for the info. 


Cheers


----------



## daftandbarmy

I would hope that this doesn't become an SOP while you're there:

The Cold Roll:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1OloqgNb54


----------



## armyvern

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I would hope that this doesn't become an SOP while you're there:
> 
> The Cold Roll:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1OloqgNb54



_Normal._

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt!! And the t-shirt for the polar bear swim, the Volkesmarche, the Boxtop Olympics, etc etc ...

LOTS of friggin' t-shirts in that place!!


----------



## armyvern

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Boxtop as in Boxtop 21??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Are you referring to the crash of Boxtop 22?? 1991?

http://www.tvguide.com/movies/ordeal-arctic/132405
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alert,_Nunavut

Op Boxtop is what the semi-annual resupply mission to CFS Alert is named. Pers actually stationed in Alert (vice those only augmenting during Boxtop) partake in an exchange event termed the Boxtop Olympics with our international brethern serving in Thule Greenland. Various Sports etc.

Well, we did the Boxtop Olympics in 98 anyway during my tour there -- I don't know if it's still on or not.


----------



## chrisf

Overheard from our S Admin O to one of our clerks during my tour in Alert...

"Oh, you can borrow one of my sarongs"
"You have more then one with you?"
"Three actually."

Anyone know if Bernie gave it up after or if he's still going? He was talking about calling it quits after the next rotation or two while I was there, but he was also expecting contractors to be taking over most of the station duties at that time.

And BoxTop olympics were still a go as of last September (I left a year ago, I've got a friend up there now).

Anything you experienced Vern (From a female perspective) should still be 99% relavent.


----------



## BernDawg

Don't know about now but he was there in 05 and was planning to go back.  One of my guiys is going up in Jan I'll ask him about it.

To the original poster - If you like waking up to music make sure you bring a CD alarm clock.

Yes vern I have more friggin T-shirts and coins than I can shake a stick at.  Good for PT though.


----------



## armyvern

I don't know how I could miss the coins!! I have 6 from there!!  ;D

I've also got a compatriot up there right now ... he shipped me down "The Wheel" (Wheel details are AlertSEC  ) 3 weeks ago so that I could incorporate it into our 'game' at the @Home the Officers this past week. What fun indeed. I didn't give them any t-shirts -- but I did give them some candy.  >


----------



## BernDawg

Oh the wheel........

You can call me J.R.


----------



## armyvern

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Oh the wheel........
> 
> You can call me J.R.



And you may call me RSBM E******.


----------



## bubba

I miss Frankie from monster house lol i think i threw up on him once .


----------



## BernDawg

He is, definitely, a party animal.


----------



## armyvern

BernDawg said:
			
		

> He is, definitely, a party animal.



He is ... I believe I have a pic of him and me partying 'er up one night (Halloween actually) posted in crackbook -- hopefully taken before bubba's time there!!  :-X


----------



## bubba

I was there from jan 90/june90 what a blur good gym though.I miss drag race'n up an down the runway with the gd vans and Fri bbq's.My buddy stoll the swoes truck one night lol.The funniest thing we did was short sheet the MND we got a few extras for that but it was good for morale lol...I'm pretty shore thats who it was... a well it was some important politicion lol.Anybody here up there around that time lol.


----------



## NCRCrow

OP HURRICANE 99- North Side Sucks!


----------



## RecceHunter

I am going to posted in Alert From may- nov 2008. Can anyone who has recently been there give me updated details on the location, customs, culture, social organization, exercise equiptment, food, down time,wildlife, sex life (Joking), and the income tax/ northern allowance. Does anyone know what ATR stands for. Are the metals still given for the service? Can we fish there in the summer time?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RecceHunter said:
			
		

> I am going to posted in Alert From may- nov 2008. Can anyone who has recently been there give me updated details on the location, customs, culture, social organization, exercise equiptment, food, down time,wildlife, sex life (Joking), and the income tax/ northern allowance. Does anyone know what ATR stands for. Are the metals still given for the service? Can we fish there in the summer time?



ATR used to mean Any Trade I believe, so you are probably headed to a GD position.  You should get isolation pay, one LTA half way thru your 'tour' that totals 17 days (travel time to-from Alert is included in that 17 days).  The *medal* you will get if you meet all the requirements is the SSM with ALERT bar.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/018-21_e.asp

Try using the search function here and even Google for ALERT or CFS Alert.


----------



## RecceHunter

I was told that it is a firefighting position and isnt supposed to be GD. The medal is supposed to the Special Service Medal with an Alert Clasp. Quick response from you guys, whats your trade, lol. Im just gunning for up to date facts on the place, specifically the amount of tax paid and monies that would be made as a CPL basic. Im getting different stories from everyone on the Arctic pay issue. Im just hoping to get a viable organic intellectuals perspective the tour.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Taxes?  You don't get a tax break like the folks in theatre do, to my knowledge.  There is no 'arctic pay' per say however...

As for the extra pay, you would be looking for CBI Chapter 11, Section 2 and Section 3.  Basically, you will get the Isolation Allowance (Table b to CBI 11.2.05 which indicates $477 a month) and the Special Allowance, CFS Alert (Table to CBI 11.3.02 which indicates $108 a month for -6 months in ALERT accumulated) for a total of *$585 a month * (if my reading and brain are working correctly).  (Note, as you read thru the Chapter, you will see where it says you are not entitled to both Isol A and SE.  Look for 11.2.04(11) (Other payments))  Info is in the link below:  (or you could ask the RMS Clerks in your O.R. to verify).

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/cbi_chapter-11_e.asp?sidesection=6

Mod's this is a thread hi-jack, is there some other thread you can move this info to?


----------



## PO2FinClk

Jimmy4Now said:
			
		

> The *medal* you will get if you meet all the requirements is the SSM with ALERT bar.





			
				RecceHunter said:
			
		

> The medal is supposed to the Special Service Medal with an Alert Clasp.



RecceHunter, if you truly want input from folks you have to start by doing your research first and taking the time to read the information you are being proivded. As seen just above Jimmy4Now had already answered your question.

Secondly, you are being "Attached Posted" and not "Posted", a significant difference between the two. As Jimmy4Now has detailed quite well for you, there no tax breaks in Alert as you remain on "Sovreign Soil". There are no inhabitants in Alert other then the Station itself and some widlife, so no concerns about culture or social organizations. The customs associated to the station will be "taught" to you once you get there.

Seriously, use the search function on this site and also give Google a try: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=CFS+Alert&meta=


----------



## RecceHunter

Thank you all for the information. You have been most helpful. I look forward to seeing the Canadian North and defending this sovereign nations boundries. You guys have provided me with a wealth of info. More than my BOR has so far, lol.

Thanks


----------



## Edward Campbell

A former colleague sent me this link because of the news about the Sep 12/14 events, but it also provides some excellent general information about Alert. Some members may find the photos and notes on this page interesting - some of the kit is quite recent.

An interesting note regarding _'remote operation'_: "staffing has been reduced from 215 to 74 personnel (2006), of whom only seven are directly employed in operations. The remaining 67 personnel are employed in airfield, construction engineering, food services and logistical/administrative support functions." That (10:1) is a really hefty _'tooth to tail' ratio_!


----------



## PuckChaser

Kinda odd that some of the more recent kit is listed on the site.... there may be a few 291ers out there that would lose hair over the "national secrets" being spilled.

The site is very interesting, especially the way it presents the progression of the kit. Outside doesn't change much, other than getting significantly smaller, and presumably more powerful.


----------



## Good2Golf

Wow, I'm amazed about the water consumption of 70,000L/day!


----------



## armyvern

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm amazed about the water consumption of 70,000L/day!



Damn garberators (every house, every sink, every_where_... there they are in Alert).

Remember that we get to live with our garbage up there, simply can't ship it off to the states like Toronto likes to do ...

Everything was garberated, and damn I remember running the water through there often and always. I can't believe it's been 10 years since I was there. Decades fly I guess.

http://www.ehow.com/how_16282_garbage-disposal.html


----------



## adaminc

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn garberators (every house, every sink, every_where_... there they are in Alert).
> 
> Remember that we get to live with our garbage up there, simply can't ship it off to the states like Toronto likes to do ...
> 
> Everything was garberated, and damn I remember running the water through there often and always. I can't believe it's been 10 years since I was there. Decades fly I guess.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_16282_garbage-disposal.html



Hi ArmyVern,

My uncle was posted up to Alert a while ago, I don't remember exactly when (I only remember hearing about it as a kid), but as far as I know it was within the last 20 years, his name is Danny Smith, he was in the Air Force, and I believe he was a WO. I was just wondering if you knew him, or met him while you were up there.


----------



## armyvern

adaminc said:
			
		

> Hi ArmyVern,
> 
> My uncle was posted up to Alert a while ago, I don't remember exactly when (I only remember hearing about it as a kid), but as far as I know it was within the last 20 years, his name is Danny Smith, he was in the Air Force, and I believe he was a WO. I was just wondering if you knew him, or met him while you were up there.



I actually know a couple of Dan Smith's. Trade?


----------



## adaminc

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I actually know a couple of Dan Smith's. Trade?



He's Retired from the Military now, I haven't talked to him about his career since I was really young, all I can remember is he used to drive trucks around a lot, possibly supplies? Not too sure, I will call him within the next few days to find out for sure, he could have been a Supply Tech or a Traffic Tech, or possibly Mobile Support. He lives in Edmonton now, and has for as long as I have known if that's any help.


----------



## armyvern

adaminc said:
			
		

> He's Retired from the Military now, I haven't talked to him about his career since I was really young, all I can remember is he used to drive trucks around a lot, possibly supplies? Not too sure, I will call him within the next few days to find out for sure, he could have been a Supply Tech or a Traffic Tech, or possibly Mobile Support. He lives in Edmonton now, and has for as long as I have known if that's any help.



If you've heard the term "mobile support" --- I'd wager MSE Op ... a mother trucker.

I know a former Suppie by that name, and a Navy guy --- but no truckers.


----------



## adaminc

I didn't hear the term, I just assumed it based on what I remember him saying he did. He was probably a supply tech though.

Here is a pic of him http://www.thecoldtomorrow.com/images/Danny.jpg


----------



## Ice97

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm amazed about the water consumption of 70,000L/day!



I think they confused the water consumption with the liquor consumption.  ;D


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

Just got back from my second tour in Jun.  Now that we've gone to mostly contractors for all the support, all the fun of Alert is gone.  No more Monsters, no more Chimo, no more Zoo.  For everyone who was there before and may ago again, keep the memories, because it will never be the same again.


----------



## gaspasser

No Monsters... :'(
No Zoo.... :'(
No chimo... :'(
What's a guy to do...???
I 've heard that ALL drinking is to be in the mess and some Charlie Onion closed down the houses and banned the "old" mugging in traditions...  


 :'(       :'(        :'(


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

They banned the muggins period.  We had our last big hoorah in April.  Mass party in the linkway.  70 out of 72 people drunk out of their minds (except for 2 lonely techs in OPS because of a stupid finger fault down south ... not that I'm bitter or anything!)  You can only drink in the Wolfs Den or the Arctic Club, so no more waking up the house bartender at 4 in the morning to get the keys (unless you were the house bartender ;D!)  So much has changed because a few very bad COs looking to make their PERs better.


----------



## George Wallace

Changing times.

The movie "Equilibrium" comes to mind.  What are we leaving our grandkids?


----------



## gaspasser

LCIS_Cpl said:
			
		

> They banned the muggins period.  We had our last big hoorah in April.  Mass party in the linkway.  70 out of 72 people drunk out of their minds (except for 2 lonely techs in OPS because of a stupid finger fault down south ... not that I'm bitter or anything!)  You can only drink in the Wolfs Den or the Arctic Club, so no more waking up the house bartender at 4 in the morning to get the keys (unless you were the house bartender ;D!)  So much has changed because a few very bad COs looking to make their PERs better.



OR, a few bad apples that made it worse for everyone else.  Some alcoholics come to mind.  I use that word because some were...at least on my tour.


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

Yeah there were defenitely a few people who took the drinking to a level I didn't know existed, but we normally took care of things like that ourselves before anyone higher had to get involved.  Coming from the tech side of the house gives a little inside knowledge on where things in Alert are heading, and now that the Air Force is taking the station over, things are going to change drastically.
  1 CAD is dumping a ton of money into Alert, which is defenitely a good thing, but it seems to keep pushing the things we do in operations to the wayside, which is not always a good thing.  Most of the support guys in Alert had no idea what we did, and thought we never worked.


----------



## gaspasser

Maybe I lucked in with being VFD, got to tour the whole complex and see what goes on.  Plus being MSE, I once drove the techs out to a site and saw a bit of the trade...geesh, these guys actually went outside!  There were some who didn't venture outside ever! except to catch the plane!!!!
I'm not too worried anymore about Alert, I've done my ONE tour and that's it!@


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

Hey! At least someone knows we had a job, lol.  But at least being in OPS we could always tell the CO: "Sorry sir, you can't come up here, you don't have the clearence."  Nothing funnier than seeing a Major's face when a young private tells them they can't do something, LOL.  ;D


----------



## gaspasser

ROFLMAO, good one!!!!!!    
 :


----------



## BradCon

Greetings, 
I'm an applicant but would like to know

How does one go about being posted in Alert?
I'd love to go.

Do families go to Alert as well?

Can a civilian get a nursing contract in Alert

Thanks


B


----------



## PMedMoe

You request a tasking (it's a (up to) six-month tasking not a posting).  Depending on which unit you are at and what trade you are, you may or may not get a tasking to Alert.

No families.

Civilian?  I'm going to say no but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Google is your friend:

http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/org/cfi-goi/cfsa-sfca-eng.asp


----------



## Hardrations

I did my tour in CFS Alert 28 May to 27 Nov 1980. That's when females were first posted in. Some time around August I think (been awhile). They did a survey on the females being posted there. Recently came across the follow up request on the survey. Any how I was the baker for 6 months one of the best times I had in the Army. Got that job right of the plane as the last two bakers only made apple pie and choclate cake. Not a place to do that sort of thing. I hear now that it's reduced to around 40 to 36 personel as it's all automated to Ottawa. Many good memories of times had and people met.


----------



## atomx

All the kitchen staff, support, and many other positions have been contracted out.

Not sure all the posistion that will remain military, but there's around 15 that I can be sure of.


----------



## gaspasser

You might see that all change back to military staff soon with the AF taking over Ops up there. 
Latest rumour has it that BT is cx'd for this spring and the possibility of a seaborne resup.  
Too bad the "Houses" came out and it 's only the one bar...sort of a good thing too.  My liver is still recovering after 7 years!
brrrr,,,one of the FC


----------



## REDinstaller

Mar 99 until Sep 99, Best tour ever. The only work up required is a 2 week bender to get your liver accustom to drinking so much. ;D


----------



## Goibniu

hello all, 

I might be in the wrong section here but hopefully one the wonderful mods could place it in the correct spot.  I'm heading up to CFS Alert for a 3 month GD tasking and looking for helpful hints and suggestions on what to bring other then my Arctic kit. 

thanks for the help everyone !


----------



## REDinstaller

Hobby stuff if you're into that. PT kit is good. lots of time to run and such in doors. There should still be TV's in each room, don't know if they went to dvd players yet. I went up in 99, VHS back then.


----------



## Goibniu

cool, thanks... i think im guna pack up the ole PS3


----------



## REDinstaller

Have fun, just remember to get outside once in a while. otherwise you'll go crazy.


----------



## Good2Golf

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Have fun, just remember to get outside once in a while. otherwise you'll go crazy.



Just don't do that at 0200, or you'll screw yourself up since the sun will be above the horizon to the North!


----------



## REDinstaller

All depends on when you go. I remember the first sunset, all 2 minutes of it.


----------



## Good2Golf

Tango18A said:
			
		

> All depends on when you go. I remember the first sunset, all 2 minutes of it.



True, but I considered that even if he left tomorrow, 3 months would put him within 50 days of the summer solstice, i.e. no sunset as the lowest point on the horizon would still be about 8 degrees above the horizon in end-Apr.  This year, the 24 hour sunlight begins on 7 Apr and ends on 6 Sep.    

Regards
G2G


----------



## chrisf

Bottle of vitamin D if you're headed up at all during the dark season (Right now, mid january, they're probably getting a few minutes of twilight per day)

Bring a good sense of humor, patience, and be willing to get out of your room and socialize. I've spent a reasonable amount of time in the arctic, and everyone who doesn't enjoy their time is crooked because they spend their off hours crooked in their rooms watching movies.

And take EVERY OPPORTUNITY YOU CAN TO PLAY TOURIST!!!!! If the opportunity comes up to go a fair distance, say Tule, or Eureka, TAKE IT! If the opportunity comes up to go fishing, go to crystal mountain, whever, DO IT! Even if there's no opportunities that come up, make friends with the EC people and visit the GAW lab, make friends with the MET tech and watch the plane land from the the shack, ask a trucker (Probably civis now) if you can come out for an hour or two while plowing, JUST GET OUT OF THE DAMNED BUILDING!!! Also, take whatever precautions are required when you are leaving the building... 

Plus PT kit, there's two well equipped gyms, regular floor hockey games. If you're headed up in the summer, take some fishing gear, tackle/cheap rod.  There is/was a good supply on station, but it doesn't hurt to bring some extra.

If you're stopping in Thule on the way up or down, joining instructions should tell you to take American cash, they do accept credit cards and debit, but bring enough to cover the cost of the hotel and breakfast ($60?) just in case (If nothing else, it's nice to be able to tip the drivers in Thule with money that's useful to them... it's not mandatory, but they deserve it... I felt bad when I was there the summer... one of their drivers did a fantastic thing for us, wanted to tip him, only had Canadian cash)


----------



## willellis

Hey guys and girls. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me some of the basics about a tour to the north. I don't have anyone in my current COC that has been up there, so I am at a loss for what to expect if I were ever to make it up there. 

I suppose my first question would be, what can one expect to do on a daily basis up there? Also what is the min. rank that is required to go up there? What trades (if any) are most sought after for postings? In any case, could anyone tell me what I can do to get up there A.S.A.P. (sites, phone numbers, email contacts, etc.)? Thanks alot.


----------



## aesop081

willellis said:
			
		

> In any case, could anyone tell me what I can do to get up there A.S.A.P. (sites, phone numbers, email contacts, etc.)? Thanks alot.



Your chain of command, and only your chain of command, can have you tasked up there. There is no minimum rank, my unit sent a Private up there just a few months ago for GD.


----------



## Zoomie

What is your rank/trade/posting?

You don't get posted to CFS Alert - it is a 6 month tasking.

If you are a no-hook Private you might be able to get out to Eureka for 2 months - they are always looking for GDs for there.  Most likely would be in the system for those positions to be filled.


----------



## aesop081

Zoomie said:
			
		

> What is your rank/trade/posting?



Hes a trainee NES Op not even out of fleet school.


----------



## willellis

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your chain of command, and only your chain of command, can have you tasked up there. There is no minimum rank, my unit sent a Private up there just a few months ago for GD.



Thanks man.


----------



## Cansky

Zoomie said:
			
		

> What is your rank/trade/posting?
> 
> You don't get posted to CFS Alert - it is a 6 month tasking.
> 
> If you are a no-hook Private you might be able to get out to Eureka for 2 months - they are always looking for GDs for there.  Most likely would be in the system for those positions to be filled.




There are many options for Alert.  You can be attached posted (unaccompanied) for 3-6 months, I currently am attached posted to Alert starting in Apr for 3 months.  Anything less than 3 months is usually Temporary duty.  Many no hook Pte's go to Alert as GD's.  When I left at xmas they were looking for up to 6 GD's.  Some of those are untrained Pte's, as this is a way to employ them while they wait for thier QL3s.  Your unit will know if any positions are available thru your ops and training department (of course go through your chain of command).


----------



## willellis

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> There are many options for Alert.  You can be attached posted (unaccompanied) for 3-6 months, I currently am attached posted to Alert starting in Apr for 3 months.  Anything less than 3 months is usually Temporary duty.  Many no hook Pte's go to Alert as GD's.  When I left at xmas they were looking for up to 6 GD's.  Some of those are untrained Pte's, as this is a way to employ them while they wait for thier QL3s.  Your unit will know if any positions are available thru your ops and training department (of course go through your chain of command).



Right on. Thanks for the insight Kristen. What kind of jobs are there to do? Did you enjoy your time there?  I will be done my QL3 course in four weeks, so I will bring it up with my Sup on ship. Thanks again.


----------



## aesop081

willellis said:
			
		

> I will be done my QL3 course in four weeks, so I will bring it up with my Sup on ship. Thanks again.



You ship may be more inclined to employ you on ship, doing your actual job since you will be fresh out of fleet school.


----------



## chrisf

Funny thing is, you've probably got a better chance at a GD tasking without being trade qualified.

Couldn't hurt to ask, worst case scenario, they say no.

There's should be plenty of other opportunities to head to different places in the arctic in the next few years. Make it known you're interested in going.


----------



## Cansky

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> I'm an applicant but would like to know
> 
> How does one go about being posted in Alert?
> I'd love to go.
> 
> Do families go to Alert as well?
> 
> Can a civilian get a nursing contract in Alert
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to answer your question about civi nurse.  The answer currently is no.  This is because there are only 2 medical positions in alert.  One is a junior med tech QL5 ( cpl to sgt, although Sgt's very rarely go).  The senior medic is normally staffed by a Physician Assistant(PA).  It has been staffed by a dr. When very short staffed or by a NP (nurse practioneer).  As far as I know there has only been one civi medical staff ever there (might be wrong on this). That was NP and she was already a public  service employee working at a military base.  There really is no need for a civilian nurse in alert, and normally the PA position is filled by the military medical school in Borden and that position is now covered until end Jan 12.  With the QL5 position normally coming from Ottawa.
> 
> 
> 
> B


----------



## chrisf

Here's a question, anyone know who has the maintenance contracts? I wouldn't mind going back as a civi.


----------



## Cansky

The civilian contract is run by CBO (Canadian Base Operators) website is  http://www.canadianbaseoperators.com/home.html.  The have about 50 ish postions in Alert.


----------



## chrisf

Oooh. 

Thank-you!


----------



## willellis

Thanks CDN, SIG OP. I will continue to pursue it.


----------



## josh54243

After looking at most of this thread, it looks like the way CFS Alert has changed A LOT.

That being said, can anyone summarize the current state of taskings? 

From what I've read, they take ptes for GD which is mainly cleaning and garbage disposal, which are 6 months in length, and most of the other jobs have been contracted out. Is there much else?


----------



## Evander

Hey guys

I'm new here, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong location. I will be working in Alert from September to April for Environment Canada. I will be working at the GAW lab about 8 km from Alert but I will be living on the base. I know most of the general facts about the location, like the total darkness and the really low temps. But I'm wondering if anyone has any past experience of what life in Alert is actually like or could give me some advice on what to bring or tips about living so far north?

-Adam


----------



## chrisf

The 13 month position or a student position?


----------



## chrisf

And do you know if you get access to UAB? (Unaccompanied baggage, luggage shipped a little before you fly up)


----------



## Cansky

Adam 
I am here in Alert right now and will be here with you come the fall.  Will pm you the recommended kit list.  However of importance is extreme weather clothing.  Parka, hat, gloves boots.  You won't be allowed on the aircraft without it.  Also look at the holidays that you will be here for might want to bring things for those celebrations.  You'll have  a great time here.

Kirsten


----------



## Evander

It's the student position, I'm a University of Waterloo co-op student. My contact at Environment Canada said that in the past they even flew up another student's kayak so I'm assuming I can bring my personal effects.


----------



## Cansky

I will speak with the EC pers tomorrow and get thier contact for you.  I will also ask him about unaccompanied baggage for you.


----------



## Evander

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> I will speak with the EC pers tomorrow and get thier contact for you.  I will also ask him about unaccompanied baggage for you.



Thanks.


----------



## chrisf

Oh, and as an added bonus, you won't be in the dark the whole time. you'll be there for sunset and sunrise, should have light for September/early October, and again starting mid-February.


----------



## Haletown

Haven't been to Alert but I have been all over the Arctic.

My summer travel kit always included a really good folding black out curtain  - a piece of black felt and a roll of duct tape to secure it to any sized window.

Cause that damn sun going round & round in summer can drive you crazy trying to fall asleep.  8)


----------



## chrisf

The windows in the barracks in Alert are shuttered.


----------



## Ptesigpig

Does anyone know if CFS Alert is still taking reservist for GD taskings? and if so does anyone the CFTPO or ROE number?


----------



## PuckChaser

Ptesigpig said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if CFS Alert is still taking reservist for GD taskings? and if so does anyone the CFTPO or ROE number?



Talk to your Ops Staff. They'll have CFTPO access.


----------



## Ptesigpig

Thats the thing my unit ops cell cant seem to find the cftpo number. So i was hoping someone on the forum might have some info that would help me out.


----------



## K.Chu

Ptesigpig said:
			
		

> Thats the thing my unit ops cell cant seem to find the cftpo number. So i was hoping someone on the forum might have some info that would help me out.



Also looking for the above info.


----------



## PuckChaser

Scribe said:
			
		

> Also looking for the above info.





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Talk to your Ops Staff. They'll have CFTPO access.



That's where you get the number. If you want a tour to Alert, write a memo and ask for it. You don't need the number, your CoC will take care of that.


----------



## K.Chu

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's where you get the number. If you want a tour to Alert, write a memo and ask for it. You don't need the number, your CoC will take care of that.



Gotcha, thanks for the info   [


----------



## danteh

Can someone give me a source that says if a 6 month attach posting to Alert is considered a domestic operational deployment or not? I was told it was but I cant find an official source on it. The best I was able to find was a CFAO referencing Alert as a tour stating that a 6 month tour in alert allowed for special allowances.


----------



## George Wallace

danteh said:
			
		

> Can someone give me a source that says if a 6 month attach posting to Alert is considered a domestic operational deployment or not? I was told it was but I cant find an official source on it. The best I was able to find was a CFAO referencing Alert as a tour stating that a 6 month tour in alert allowed for special allowances.



Located in the Qikiqtaaluk Region, Nunavut, Canada, would make it a "DOMESTIC" operation.


----------



## danteh

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Located in the Qikiqtaaluk Region, Nunavut, Canada, would make it a "DOMESTIC" operation.



I get that its domestic because it is still in Canada... But is it considered a operational deployment?


----------



## George Wallace

danteh said:
			
		

> I get that its domestic because it is still in Canada... But is it considered a operational deployment?



Well......It is a BAR on the SSM.......if you are looking for a medal......


----------



## danteh

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well......It is a BAR on the SSM.......if you are looking for a medal......



Has nothing to do with the medal considering I will already get that whether its a deployment or not. I am interested in knowing because I am looking to OT to MP and because I don't have the schooling I would require at least 6 months of foreign or domestic operational experience which I would have after I finish my 6-7 months in Alert. I have emailed my BPSO and I havn't received a response yet (been a few weeks) and being in Alert I don't have easy access to a phone to make non-work related calls.


----------



## captloadie

CFS Alert is not an official domestic operation. The are domestic operations that happen in and around CFS Alert (Op Nevus and Op Boxtop for instance), but your six months in Alert is a domestic attached posting. Its the reason while all the Regulations have a special section for CFS Alert, because it the orphan that no one really wants to take in.


----------



## danteh

So an update from the BPSO in Trenton... A 6 month long attached posting in Alert DOES count as an operational deployment.


----------



## mpelletier92

Hey guys, I don't know if I'll get any reply soon but if not I'll make a new thread:

Willing to give Alert a try but would like to know where to get the most information about the related taskings etc...

Is a memo is the only way to get there? If I could get in touch with someone who has a fresh experience there that'd be a good starting point.

Anyway thanks for reading.


----------



## Met_tech001

What is the process to get a posting go CFS Alert?  What times of the year do the 6 month postings start?


----------



## csssupportmb

Met_tech001 said:


> What is the process to get a posting go CFS Alert?  What times of the year do the 6 month postings start?


Can anyone provide an update on this?


----------



## Furniture

csssupportmb said:


> Can anyone provide an update on this?


Alert tasking are through an Attached Posting, and are not dependent on the normal posting cycles. 

If you want to go on a "tour" to Alert speak with your CoC, and see if you are able to go either as a (Insert trade here), or as General Duties. The GD's seem to have the coolest Jr. Ranks job up there based on my limited time up in Alert for inspections.


----------



## Maxman1

Any suggestions on what I should put in a memo to request an Alert GD tasking?


----------

